# PlainView Systems-Start your own Virtual Collective!!!



## PlainView (May 26, 2010)

Proven to be VERY successful in California 
Start your Medical Marijuana Delivery service using the PlainView platform. 

https://plainviewccm.com 
Take your business to the next level 
Easy to use 
Professional design 
Create a new design or brand to your current colors and logos 
Includes Tech Support and Set up 
Several program option are available 
The programs is suitable for ALL size collectives 
Online commerce and credit card processing 
Encrypted and HIPAA Compliant 

Feel free to e-mail me with ANY questions


----------

